
Ask HN: Sould we equip all children with an extendable stop sign? - whinythepooh
This question might look like a stupid joke. And it actually is. But any joke has a little bit of truth in it.<p>I was walking down the street in the morning. On the sidewalk I saw a group of children with parents waiting for the school bus because the school was too far because of zoning. The cars were passing by despite any moment some child could jump and rush across the road. Why the cars didn&#x27;t stop until the bus arrived?<p>The bus blocks the vision? No, there was a big tree and a sign that made the whole crowd invisible from the road. But an extendable stop sign would help to save lives!<p>Think of the children, vote for me 2020!
======
stuqqq
We should not, they will abuse it.

------
Trias11
Not exactly clear what's your idea is. Any demos?

But if it's not about raising the taxes or building communism, you got my
vote.

